# Canary Wharf Motor Expo



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Is on this week,

As soon as the weather clears up I'll be taking a look, if anyone else is in Canary Wharf this week give me shout and we'll have a look

Tony


----------



## Harv (May 12, 2004)

Hey Mate,

I'd be interested in this, saw the cars when i walked out the station this morning, just hope the weather clears up.

Where do you work? I'm in Cabot Square

Cheers


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Just across the road m8 in the Citigroup tower


----------



## Harv (May 12, 2004)

Know it well, im at CS, shall we provisionally say Thursday?

Though at the moment BBC weather says pi$$ rain all week!!


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Harv said:


> Know it well, im at CS, shall we provisionally say Thursday?
> 
> Though at the moment BBC weather says pi$$ rain all week!!


Sound good to me, I'll bring my Citigroup Umbrella ! :lol:


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Will be there Wednesday, hoping for some dry weather.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Thanks for the reminder. I thought it was next week!!

I'll have to go tomorrow or I'll miss it.


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

Hey guys, i live in discovery dock @ south quay! I had a look around today after work, some nice machines out there!

Where are the astons and the porsches? Lobby of the tower?


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Dr_Parmar said:


> Hey guys, i live in discovery dock @ south quay! I had a look around today after work, some nice machines out there!
> 
> Where are the astons and the porsches? Lobby of the tower?


Thinks thats where they were last year may have a stroll today as its a bit brighter this am

if anyone fancies a cup of coffee and a stroll I'm buying :lol:


----------



## Harv (May 12, 2004)

Weather has defo picked up, drop me a line when you go for a gander
Cheers


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

I was walking from Heron Keys to Canary Wharf on the early evening of Thursday last week when a rather lovely black 997 cab came round the corner - now I know they're probably ten a penny in that area, but was that you Harv?


----------



## Harv (May 12, 2004)

Afraid not mate, im arctic silver, and 996, on an 06


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

oh well - still, you can't complain eh?....

I travel on the DLR everyday, and everyday I wait for it to loop the loop, or corkscrew and it never does - it's not worth the admission fee I tell you.....


----------



## Harv (May 12, 2004)

Got a lift from a mate in the office last night, we have parking in the building basement, it was like an expo, at least 20 Porkers an enzo a few 430's, DB9/Vanquish and lots of tasty BMW's

Eye Opener or What !!!!!


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

Maybe you should all petition for them to close the roads one evening and have a race!


----------



## Harv (May 12, 2004)

Or do a car jack :roll: :roll: JOKE before anyone starts


----------



## Harv (May 12, 2004)

Somebody once told me that as the Canary Wharf Estate is private , all the roads, are not under police powers...Is this correct?


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

Harv said:


> Got a lift from a mate in the office last night, we have parking in the building basement, it was like an expo, at least 20 Porkers an enzo a few 430's, DB9/Vanquish and lots of tasty BMW's
> 
> Eye Opener or What !!!!!


It does sound a bit like that scene from 'gone in 60 secs' - hello ladies!


----------



## Harv (May 12, 2004)

It was a little mad, and all they have protecting the entrance is 2 guys and a piddly barrier, its 2 storeys deep and i only saw one level, so who knows what goodies are further down!

i better stop drooling!


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I didn't get a change to go today. I hope the Nurburgring car park has some treats in store instead.


----------



## Gregortt (Mar 12, 2005)

Is the Mk2 down there?


----------



## Harv (May 12, 2004)

Nope, No TT in site


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Not been able to get out today , will be pi$$ed off if i miss it given its on my doorstep


----------



## Harv (May 12, 2004)

Same here, my colleague told me bout lack of Audi TT im heading there after lunch....i hope :?


----------



## Harv (May 12, 2004)

Its quite good in the main tower they have Maserati, Aston, Ecurie25(430 and lambo), porsche, Corvette, TVR didnt go outside as it was still pi$$ing down.
The new 911 Turbo....hmmmmmmm sooooo nice very tempting and a real beaut, fantastic blue colour as well


----------



## chubba (Apr 10, 2003)

I went on Mon., good show as you can get really close to all the cars.
I can recomend the Land Rover challange, we went round twice (Discovery and RR Sport)


----------

